# Can anyone suggest some beautiful music?



## Weston Bania (Jul 22, 2011)

All I really want is one instrument, preferably the piano, and one voice singing a nice slow song. lmao Im asking for a lot but a bit like Hana Pestle's music or just a really good classical piece. But not opera!
Sorry I know its probably limited but I want a nice beautiful song. Thanks.


----------



## Dazzawm (Jul 22, 2011)

And your Excel related problem is...?


----------



## RoryA (Jul 22, 2011)

This _is_ the Lounge - doesn't have to be Excel related.


----------



## SuperFerret (Jul 22, 2011)

Weston Bania have you tried looking on Last FM or something similar? 

If you have a song or artist you like they suggest similar songs/artists dependant on what you already like. I've found it useful for introducing me to some amazing songs and artists I'd never heard of before!

Last.fm on a quick search has similar artists listed as Ben Moody, Amy Lee, We Are The Fallen, Megan McCauley (if that helps any)


----------



## justme (Jul 22, 2011)

As long as we're on the music theme:

I used to use www. music.downloads.com, but they were bought out by someone and that website isn't half of what it used to be.   I need a place where I can download LEGALLY .mp3 for my home video movies.  I don't mind unknown artists and usually prefer no vocals.  Prefer a site that has a mix of genres to accomodate different moods.

Anybody have some suggestions???

Thanks


----------



## JamesW (Jul 22, 2011)

Joe Bonamassa - Sloe Gin?  Maybe not just 1 instrument, but its a great song.


----------



## T. Valko (Jul 22, 2011)

This is pretty good...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBS-fGJUVNY


----------



## Domski (Jul 23, 2011)

If you're in a country that allows it try Pandora.


----------



## alansidman (Jul 23, 2011)

Domski said:


> If you're in a country that allows it try Pandora.


 

I concur.  I use Pandora on my Blackberry in the Gym.  Works great.  Pick a genre and let Pandora select the playlist for you.  Free for first 40 hours each month.

Alan


----------



## Marbles (Jul 24, 2011)

Bailero

http://www.archive.org/details/CanteloubeSongsOfTheAuvergne


----------

